# 2 Monitore (DVI + VGA) und KDE + Eclipse

## ibaF

Hi,

ich habe hier ein kleines problem.

Ich habe hier Gentoo x86_64 mit KDE base am laufen. An meinem Rechner sind 2 Monitore angeschlossen, ein IIyama ProLite E2208HDD und ein IIyama ProLite E2208HDS. Der erste steht links und ist über DVI angeschlossen, der zweite steht logischerweise dann auf der rechten Seite und ist per VGA angeschlossen.

Des weiteren läuft hier eine Nvidia GT 240 mit 1024 MB-RAM.

In den nvidia-settings habe ich TwinView eingestellt, leider ist mein KDE panel jetzt komplett über beide Bildschirme duchgezogen. Und im Kontrollzentrum sind beide Monitore nur als einer zu sehen. Obwohl ich den linken als haupt Bildschirm eingestellt habe.

Wenn ich die Option seperate X screen wähle, dann ist das Panel zwar nur auf dem linken bildschirm aber auf dem rechten habe ich nur ein schwarzes bild und die kann die geöffneten Fenster nicht hin u. her ziehen.

Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass die Monitore an verschieden anschlüssen hängen oder warum kann ich das nicht einstellen?

Falls ihr noch weitere Infos braucht, bitte einfach melden.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!

lg,

Fabi

EDIT:

Ich habe hier noch ein problem, ich habe gerade Eclipse installiert und wollte das CDT Plugin installieren, leider scheint es mit der aktuellen Eclipse Version die in Portage zu haben ist nicht zu funktionieren.

Mit dieser URL: http://download.eclipse.org/tools/cdt/releases/galileo

erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
> 
>   Software being installed: Mylyn Bridge: C/C++ Development 5.1.0.201002161416 (org.eclipse.cdt.mylyn.feature.group 5.1.0.201002161416)
> 
>   Missing requirement: Mylyn Bridge: C/C++ Development 5.1.0.201002161416 (org.eclipse.cdt.mylyn.feature.group 5.1.0.201002161416) requires 'org.eclipse.mylyn.context.core 3.0.0' but it could not be found

 

Mit dieser hier, die nicht für Galileo sondern Helios ist: http://download.eclipse.org/tools/cdt/releases/helios

Folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
> 
>   Software being installed: CDT Tests 7.0.0.201006141710 (org.eclipse.cdt.testing.feature.group 7.0.0.201006141710)
> ...

 

Warum gibt es eigentlich kein ebuild dafür?

btw. oder kennt jemand eine alternative C/C++ IDE die unter KDE funktioniert?

lg,

Fabi

----------

## musv

Willkommen im Forum. Grundsätzlich solltest du für jedes Problem einen eigenen Thread estellen.

 *ibaF wrote:*   

> In den nvidia-settings habe ich TwinView eingestellt, leider ist mein KDE panel jetzt komplett über beide Bildschirme duchgezogen. Und im Kontrollzentrum sind beide Monitore nur als einer zu sehen. Obwohl ich den linken als haupt Bildschirm eingestellt habe.

 

Klingt danach, als ob du das Xinerama-Useflag nicht gesetzt hättest. Trag xinerama mal in die Use-Flags in der /etc/make.conf ein und mach dann ein:

```
emerge -1DN world
```

 *ibaF wrote:*   

> Ich habe hier noch ein problem, ich habe gerade Eclipse installiert und wollte das CDT Plugin installieren, leider scheint es mit der aktuellen Eclipse Version die in Portage zu haben ist nicht zu funktionieren.

 

Eclipse ist so eine Sache. In Gentoo wird zwar versucht, Eclipse über den Portage zu installieren. Allerdings ist das nicht unbedingt immer sinnvoll. Wenn du schon mal ein bisschen mit Eclipse gearbeitet hast (und davon geh ich aus), weißt du, dass es da manchmal sinnvoll ist, dass man mehrere Eclipse-Installationen parallel installiert, z.B. jeweils eine für C++, JavaEE, Java usw. Je mehr Plug-Ins installiert sind, desto mehr Konsistenzprobleme können bei Eclipse auftreten. Bei manchen Plug-Ins musst du dann evtl. sogar ein Downgrade vornehmen. 

 *ibaF wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
> 
>   Software being installed: Mylyn Bridge: C/C++ Development 5.1.0.201002161416 (org.eclipse.cdt.mylyn.feature.group 5.1.0.201002161416)
> 
>   Missing requirement: Mylyn Bridge: C/C++ Development 5.1.0.201002161416 (org.eclipse.cdt.mylyn.feature.group 5.1.0.201002161416) requires 'org.eclipse.mylyn.context.core 3.0.0' but it could not be found 

 

Dann solltest du das installieren - aber nicht über Portage sondern über den Plug-In-Manager innerhalb von Eclipse. Die Plug-Ins landen dann in Deinem Eclipse-Verzeichnis in Home (~/.eclipse).

Ich würde Dir 2 Möglichkeiten empfehlen:

1. Eclipse über Portage installieren, CDT über Eclipse-Plug-In-Manager

2. Eclipse-CDT als fertiges Paket direkt von der Eclipse-Seite runterladen und im Homeverzeichnis installieren.

 *ibaF wrote:*   

> btw. oder kennt jemand eine alternative C/C++ IDE die unter KDE funktioniert?

 

"unter KDE funktioniert" ist so erstmal falsch. Auch Gnome-Anwendungen laufen unter KDE.

Die gebräuchlichsten sind:

- Kdevelop

- Code::Blocks

- Anjuta

----------

## ibaF

@musv: vielen dank! Das mit dem xinerama useflag hat funktioniert  :Smile: !

Zum thema eclipse, dass hab ich noch nicht versucht, also über den pluginmanager hab ich wie gesagt ja schon versucht und das ging nicht.

Könnte es sein, das bei der eclipse installation evtl. auch ein use-flag fehlt/nicht gesetzt wurde?

Btw. Wieso gibts es in portage nicht die aktuelle eclipse version?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann solltest du das installieren
> 
> 

 

Aber wo bekomm ich das paket her?

Sollte doch normalerweise entweder bei eclipse oder cdt mutgeladen/installiert werden?!

Lg,

Fabi

----------

## musv

 *ibaF wrote:*   

> Aber wo bekomm ich das paket her?

 

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/

Da hast du die vorkonfigurierten Eclipse-Versionen. Da lädst du runter, was du brauchst, entpackst das im Homeverzeichnis und startest das dort auch. Das ist die einfachste und sicherste Möglichkeit. 

Wenn du Eclipse über Portage installierst, nimmst du den Updatemanager. Die Pakete, die du nicht findest, musst du googlen. Die sind immer etwas suboptimal zu finden. Genauen Link weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.

----------

